# [REQ] Status bar animations/ Transparent notification panel



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Can anyone port this over for us Fascinate/Mesmerize/Showcase users? http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1406729


----------



## fixgalaxys (Aug 2, 2011)

Modified SystemUI for Build 5 in a flashable zip
w/ transparent notifications:
http://www.mediafire.com/?kxkffwien5h2e72

Used the images/directions from shane6374(http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1406729) and modified the flashable zip from JT's latest release...


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome thank you

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Could you by chance do the transparent notification mod as well?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Shelby04861 (Aug 29, 2011)

Is the any chance this mod could be done for other roms that are not ics. It would seem possible. If one could do a flashable zip for other roms that would be great(ie, 2.3.5)

Powered by recycled iPhones!


----------



## fixgalaxys (Aug 2, 2011)

Perky69 said:


> Could you by chance do the transparent notification mod as well?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Like this? (Go to post #2)


----------



## veaseym21 (Sep 5, 2011)

so this is flash able on the fascinate running jt`s ics from?? and do both of the files need to be flashed in the order listed on the second post? thanks


----------



## fixgalaxys (Aug 2, 2011)

veaseym21 said:


> so this is flash able on the fascinate running jt`s ics from?? and do both of the files need to be flashed in the order listed on the second post? thanks


Yes. Only one file now...got rid of the old version


----------



## awedel (Nov 22, 2011)

fixgalaxys said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 15455


That is what I would like to see available for SuperClean!


----------



## mleonm5 (Dec 4, 2011)

fixgalaxys said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 15455


I would love for you to make a zip for this on build 5 if you wouldn't mind.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixgalaxys (Aug 2, 2011)

mleonm5 said:


> I would love for you to make a zip for this on build 5 if you wouldn't mind.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Post #2


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

fixgalaxys said:


> Like this? (Go to post #2)
> View attachment 15455


Transparent without the animation in there.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## mleonm5 (Dec 4, 2011)

Build 6?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## fixgalaxys (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not on Build 6 yet but made up the zips. Does a brave soul want to test them for me?


----------



## fixgalaxys (Aug 2, 2011)

Go here for newest versions: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16669-ics-notification-tray-transparentanimated/


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I would test if I was near wifi. Mediafire isn't playing nice with 3G lol

Sent from my ICS 
Mesmerize


----------

